# Nismo steering wheel valuation



## m.a.fleming82 (Sep 4, 2016)

I'm looking at selling my nismo steering wheel, but have never seen one for sale before. 

What are they worth ? 

















Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## cokey (Sep 11, 2003)

*££*

That could have been worth thousands if you had'nt polished the horn so much 
Should have a Nismo Button.

Matty will be along shortly to sell you the last one ever any minute.:flame:

Glws mate
Cokey


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Not that rare in the small 330 (iirc) size, I had one but it felt too small in the GTR. I haven't seen many of the 350 sized ones however


----------



## UnderDriven (Jul 9, 2015)

Looks exactly like my MOMO Race wheel but with the Nismo logo instead. Whats it say on the back?


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Not made by Momo as far as I can tell. The bolt PCD is different.

Check yahoo auctions by searching for 330F and gauge your price off the japanese market, factoring in condition.

I have the suede version and a spare leather one. Bought them both from YAJ a number of years ago.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Well done OP.....:clap::thumbsup:

Others take note:-
THIS is what you do when you have something to sell and are not sure at what price point to pitch it...





Looks like a nice wheel. 


TT


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

?? ?? ??? 330F ?????? NISMO GT-R... - ????!


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Is that £1000? 

I have this wheel with both old logo and new logo Nismo horns. Absolutely love it. Best wheel for the R32.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

WillRobDon said:


> Is that £1000?
> 
> I have this wheel with both old logo and new logo Nismo horns. Absolutely love it. Best wheel for the R32.


yes it is:thumbsup:


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

matty32 said:


> yes it is:thumbsup:


Everything Nismo seems to be going crazy!

Are these wheels discontinued then?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

long discontinued.

you can send it to Nismo to be re-done, (if you have one already)


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

I was going to put my 350 wheel up FS for £250. lol


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

matty32 said:


> ?? ?? ??? 330F ?????? NISMO GT-R... - ????!


It may be up for Y120000 but interestingly there are NO bids.....

Just because something is advertised for X doesn't mean it'll sell for X. 


I could list a cardboard box for £10,000.......

does that mean that all cardboard boxes are now £10,000?????



TT


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

WillRobDon said:


> Everything Nismo seems to be going crazy!
> 
> Are these wheels discontinued then?


See post #13


TT


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

TBH I pay premium for stuff but that is not particularly enticing, it's just a logo on a leather steering wheel. You'd need someone who wants only Nismo to get a good price likely, or maybe if it was only on Nismo cars or something?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

tarmac terror said:


> It may be up for Y120000 but interestingly there are NO bids.....
> 
> Just because something is advertised for X doesn't mean it'll sell for X.
> 
> ...


it was listed this morning thats why

they typically go for about 90,000 yen


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Time to put the old school Nismo bits in the bank vault....


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

This is all great news!!

In about 40yrs I'll be able to advertise my new Nismo clutch pivot for £100,000..


TT


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

tarmac terror said:


> I could list a cardboard box for £10,000.......
> 
> does that mean that all cardboard boxes are now £10,000?????
> 
> ...


Hmmmmm tempting does the carboard box say Nismo on it


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

tarmac terror said:


> This is all great news!!
> 
> In about 40yrs I'll be able to advertise my new Nismo clutch pivot for £100,000..


I have a top tip for you. Dig a couple of holes in your garden and keep shovelling dead marine life into one and dead plant matter into the other. When they are full up, put something heavy on top and wait for a bit... Voila! Oil and gas!

Next instalment: '_Diamonds? They're just rocks you know!_'.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

tonigmr2 said:


> TBH I pay premium for stuff but that is not particularly enticing, it's just a logo on a leather steering wheel. You'd need someone who wants only Nismo to get a good price likely, or maybe if it was only on Nismo cars or something?


Got to say to my eye that could be any aftermarket wheel.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

More or less what I meant, nothing 'special' looking about it.


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

The Mona Lisa is just some painting by an old Italian guy.

Prices of collectable and desirable items are set by the marketplace.

I bought both my 330F steering wheels off YAJ when the prices were rock bottom.
I wouldn't sell the suede one for 5 times what I paid for it. It took me 3 years to find it.
With the old Nismo logo horn push it just screams early nineties. I could fit any old Momo, Personal, Sparco....but they wouldn't be "right" like a vintage Nismo.

90's JDM went global, skylines and Nismo were the pinnacle. With a worldwide market of enthusiasts don't expect prices to lower till petrol runs out.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

lightspeed said:


> The Mona Lisa is just some painting by an old Italian guy.
> 
> Prices of collectable and desirable items are set by the marketplace.
> 
> ...




I get where you're coming from. But then, taking your suede wheel as an example, WHAT are you going to do with it? Are you going to fit it to your car for that 'authentic' look or keep it stored away somewhere and ride the parts price wave??

Out of interest, does anyone know who manufactures the Nismo wheel?? Looks REMARKABLY like my Momo Corse but with a different PCD (which could easily be accommodated if Momo do indeed manufacture for Nismo!)


TT


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Sort of agree but this one hasn't got the original Nismo horn button which is why I think it looks a bit plain.


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

For the moment it's fitted I the car. It may get swapped for a well worn Impul 918 special which is definitely made by Momo. Got that one for £10....oh the blissful days of a strong pound and yahoo auctions....


----------



## leeK9 (Jun 23, 2014)

i blame those damn muricans.....


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

I payed a fortune for this one with tax etc. Infact at one time I had two because the second one was cheaper. I'd say it would be worth at least 300 probably more. If you want one you will not be a ble to find one anywhere else.


----------



## Crick (Jun 15, 2014)

NISMO horn button NEW fit nardi momo steering wheel 240sx s13 s14 nissan 350Z | eBay 

Would increase the selling price of your wheel but I doubt for the price of this horn button. 

I agree with Jimbostir, worth £300 upwards


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Now that is mental! £700 for a horn button!


----------



## m.a.fleming82 (Sep 4, 2016)

Blows my mind the price of some nismo parts. 
I thought it would be £300 ish 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

There are some die hard Americans who would bid like crazy for these old Nismo products.


----------



## alvise (Sep 2, 2016)

I am sure it is joke


----------



## leeK9 (Jun 23, 2014)

I got bored lol


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

Lol summed it up

Apparently TT has some rare nismo bolts that are worth a fortune


----------



## SlinkyDog (Oct 8, 2016)

Probably bought by the same kind of people that will happily ruin the handling of Silvias etc by slamming / 'stancing' them and then think they are cool. 'Style' over substance. For that price I'd rather have £700 of tuning upgrades or if really wanting to spend it on cosmetics - a bumper respray or something. 

F*** spending £700 on a flaming button, Jesus wept.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

CSB said:


> Apparently TT has some rare nismo bolts that are worth a fortune


Yup, still for sale at £700...










:chuckle:



SlinkyDog said:


> F*** spending £700 on a flaming button, Jesus wept.


I refer you to my previous post where some maniac paid $490 for a Fiesta RS Turbo gear knob.........what a knob!

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/382369-ebay-item-makes-nismo-stuff-look-cheap.html



TT


----------



## Evosnipe (Jul 31, 2016)

this thread is hilarious. I am ashamed to say im one of those americans that would pay a premium for the Nismo branded stuff. I buy it when I can, but most of the time I still cant afford it (but I buy it anyway haha)


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

??? ??? ?????? ?????? 330F ... - ????!

well someone wants one.

going to be over £1k, (current bidding 151,000 yen)


----------



## Crick (Jun 15, 2014)

A more reasonably priced horn button than the last one I posted -

RARE NISMO HORN BUTTON GREAT GENUINE R32 R30 240SX S13 S14 180sx JDM-NEVER USED | eBay


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Crick said:


> A more reasonably priced horn button than the last one I posted -
> 
> RARE NISMO HORN BUTTON GREAT GENUINE R32 R30 240SX S13 S14 180sx JDM-NEVER USED | eBay


Daaaamn i only paid £25 for mine:runaway:


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

samgtr said:


> Daaaamn i only paid £25 for mine:runaway:


You ought to be ashamed of yourself....

If you can, get in contact with the seller and offer them another £500.








TT


----------



## JTCC (Apr 12, 2015)

I got this one just sitting that I picked up a couple years back.









Then I have a more used one in the actual car with an actual nismo steering hub.









I've only ever seen nismo wheels sell for 500 brand new lol. Not sure on that crazy price. 350 used all day long. But this was years ago. I have an old school tomei in the S13 lol. But I am one of those crazy americans that buys all kinds of nismo stuff. But I had a lot of this stuff before I even knew I would own GTR or they were even legal here to begin with. I guess it all just kind of fell into place haha.


----------

